# The Wine and Cheese Thread



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

You too


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice gesture but I doubt the flirters,  teasers, and "humorists" will come here. They would rather get their attention by polluting existing discussions.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not me!  I love a good cheddar, and I hate to say it but some furrin cheese is outstanding!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Ralphy, at last, you give us Furriners credit for something! Lovely spread DW. AC, if you can't play nice, please go elsewhere. This is not the vitriol thread.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 9, 2015)

And I have to admit that you make outstanding gin, too, but that is about as far as it goes...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Ralphy, I am cut to the quick. Our bacon is superb, our mermaids sublime.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

What brand of Canuck gin floats your boat Ralphy?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Never mind, Ralphy, I think you meant Scottish gin. Cheers.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 9, 2015)

I like this thread and I love red wine and good cheese on nice crackers with some fruit shared with congenial friends at perhaps an art show.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, Cookie, I love wine and cheese also.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

Me too!   maybe I'll just stay in here all day!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to the warm room, ladies and gentlemen. All fuzzy feelings accepted here, as well as assorted beverages, ideas, opinions, and cheeezzzz.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll never forget my first attempt at eating brie, an embarrassing moment for sure, but oh such a delicious cheese.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

I think I love every cheese there is...even smelly Limburger!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2015)

Who wants cheese with their whine? Just kidding....love cheese and love wine. I'll be back.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

RadishRose, HaHaHaHa.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a very uncool position on cheese.  I only like three or four kinds.  Wine?  Same thing...  I'm a real slob when it comes to the sophisticated tastes of many of you.  DW your display looks great in picture form however.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have a very uncool position on cheese.  I only like three or four kinds.  Wine?  Same thing...  I'm a real slob when it comes to the sophisticated tastes of many of you.  DW your display looks great in picture form however.



Jim, you like what you like. No one is a "slob" or in anyway un-cool if they don't like wine or cheese...these are not marks of sophistication at all, dear boy! You're super as you are.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 9, 2015)

Wine and cheese!  Yes!!  I prefer a rose' and I love cheese but not really strong ones.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 9, 2015)

Forget the Canuck wine.

Canucj cheese now!  Black Diamond from Ontario, probably the best cheddar in the world!

With an Eiswein from  the Mosel, preferably drunk in the vineyard from which it came!


----------



## Lon (Jun 9, 2015)

Speaking of wine. I am sitting here with a large bottle of Australian YELLOW TAIL CHARDONNAY, BRIE & CRACKERS. This Aussie wine  is very popular here and is reasonably priced at $10 USD for a large bottle. This is my lunch today.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow Lon, you ought to be on the floor by now after that lunch!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

It is impossible to drink too much Australian wine because just before you have too much you fall down and therefore cannot drink that extra glass that would have been too much.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Cheese is constipating.. wine can give you the runs....  a perfect pairing IMO..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

DW, HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 9, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Forget the Canuck wine.
> 
> Canucj cheese now!  Black Diamond from Ontario, probably the best cheddar in the world!
> 
> With an Eiswein from  the Mosel, preferably drunk in the vineyard from which it came!



For sure, our Ontario Black Diamond cheese is very delicious and a favorite of mine, especially with some Australian Pinot Grigio or Riesling.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2015)

DW and QS, you ladies are funny!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

I shall endeavour to experiment with both cheese and wine to find the perfect balance needed for inebriation, I mean healthful living! Lol. I admit to suffering from a chronic, probably terminal case of cheeseitis. It runs, (no pun possible here,) in my family. Grooooaaannn! Lol.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

I prefer not to keep those more  delicate textured cheeses at home; I wouldn't be able to stop at one scoop. I do love the hard cheeses as well, they do seem to last longer at home, but their all pretty good, at home I'm more for the colby jacks, cheddars and feta or blue cheeses on salads.  I know the ones picture are more what will be served for pairing with wines and that's best where I should leave those cheeses because their textures are so soft and just melt on the tongue.  

I'm starting to talk myself into attending the next wine tasting just to have at the cheeses.  There's a great cheese section at my supermarket, I might have to stop in just for a whiff this week and samples and maybe a very tiny purchase.  Cheese glorious cheese.  Now only if it were lactose free.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 9, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I'll never forget my first attempt at eating brie, an embarrassing moment for sure, but oh such a delicious cheese.



Brie is my favourite....with pepper Jatz and a glass or two of Sav blanc. Heaven! In winter Baked Brie with a glass of Hunter Valley Cab Shiraz....or Merlot.

What is your embarrassing story with Brie?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Brie is my favourite....with pepper Jatz and a glass or two of Sav blanc. Heaven! In winter Baked Brie with a glass of Hunter Valley Cab Shiraz....or Merlot.
> 
> What is your embarrassing story with Brie?



My embarrassing moment was I was trying to cut the outer coating thinking it was part of the good eating, I played it off, this was a long time ago when I was visiting a friend and went to cut into it.  We had a good laugh, I might have even managed to cut of a piece and try to bite into it, memory is a bit foggy, I just am trying to forget.  But I get a chuckle and a cringe remembering it.  It really is one of my favorites though and the first I reach for to spread on a cracker or the small bread pieces.  

I'm sure it won't be my last embarrassing moment, I is what I is.

PS, it wasn't just the friend and myself present when I tried to cut the cheese.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

There is one cheese I'm not too fond of and that is goat cheese or maybe it's just some goat cheese but this was at a French restaurant and when I bit into it it tasted like a barnyard would...I had to discreetly spit it I to my napkin, it was so bad.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 9, 2015)

http://www.wikihow.com/Eat-Brie

The rind of the brie cheese is meant to be eaten, and I always do, it tastes good to me. Above is a site that gives some good eating/serving suggestions. No need to be embarrassed April, you were doing it right.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

Cookie said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Eat-Brie
> 
> The rind of the brie cheese is meant to be eaten, and I always do, it tastes good to me. Above is a site that gives some good eating/serving suggestions. No need to be embarrassed April, you were doing it right.



well what do ya know, there are various textures and degrees of maturity, so, could that have factored in with most of types served here at the parties I've attended or where I've purchased in the past.  I know the coatings can be different.  I'm going to take a look at the link you provided.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 9, 2015)

Now I'm really wanting some brie and wine...darn it anyway, and not a morsel of cheese or drop of wine in the house!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep, eat the rind but not the paper wrapper.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yep, eat the rind but not the paper wrapper.



:thanks:You are in top form tonight, DW,   Exactly tho, must remember not to eat the paper wrapper.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yep, eat the rind but not the paper wrapper.



Ha, ha, ha, ha.  Seems most the people I know, didn't let the cheese sit at room temperature long enough, because you needed an electric knife to cut through those brie they sat out on the table.  And stupid me has been following suit just assuming it was ok and following suit.  I seen on the net some people even set in the microwave for a few seconds when in a rush just to let the coating get a smoother texture. 

Cookie, I really wasn't doubting you, I was curiously inquiring about the different types and if that made a difference.  I've learned something new about one of my favorite soft cheeses.

Oh and people are harsh on these websites I visited where they were discussing the matter.  Cracked me up.  They were even banting the F word back and forth over cutting the cheese.  Also someone said you don't deserve the cheese if you don't eat the coating, something to that effect.  LOL. 

Well as someone said, more cheese for me.  

I agree with you on the I'm really wanting some brie now.  REALLY! Like right now, but it will have to wait till tomorrow, it's after 10pm here.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Give me all your cheese and no one will be hurt!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Give me all your cheese and no one will be hurt!




No cheese for you!  At least not if you are going to try to take it all for yourself.  layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

That's it, we are officially at war. Arming the mermen to take over Florida?layful:


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 9, 2015)

AprilT said:


> My embarrassing moment was I was trying to cut the outer coating thinking it was part of the good eating, I played it off, this was a long time ago when I was visiting a friend and went to cut into it.  We had a good laugh, I might have even managed to cut of a piece and try to bite into it, memory is a bit foggy, I just am trying to forget.  But I get a chuckle and a cringe remembering it.  It really is one of my favorites though and the first I reach for to spread on a cracker or the small bread pieces.
> 
> I'm sure it won't be my last embarrassing moment, I is what I is.
> 
> PS, it wasn't just the friend and myself present when I tried to cut the cheese.



Are we talking the white rind? I always eat that.......didn't know you weren't supposed to


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't let them confuse you Mitchezz. All the vitamins are found just under the rind. :grin:


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Don't let them confuse you Mitchezz. All the vitamins are found just under the rind. :grin:



PHEW!!.......thanks Dame W.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> PHEW!!.......thanks Dame W.



You had it right, seems I was doing it right the first time till I let some uncouth folks turn me into an uncouth folk.  LOL!  I should have known better, but, hey, I can't be perfect at everything.  :turnaround::nose-pick:I didn't exactly grow up eating brie, it came a bit late to my table.

I'm going to pick some up at the market in the morning and I'll let you all know what I think of that hard rind.  I do have an electric knife just in case.  

Now it's way past my bed time, talk with you all much later.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Just leave it out of the fridge so that it comes up to room temperature.
If you enjoy brie, you might also like camembert.

If you ever see the label _King Island _on cheeses make sure you try it.
King Island is a windswept island in Bass Strait (between Tasmania and mainland Australia) and its cheeses are wonderful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

This philistine loves fizzy wine? Suggestions?


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You had it right, seems I was doing it right the first time till I let some uncouth folks turn me into an uncouth folk.  LOL!  I should have known better, but, hey, I can't be perfect at everything.  :turnaround::nose-pick:I didn't exactly grow up eating brie, it came a bit late to my table.
> 
> I'm going to pick some up at the market in the morning and I'll let you all know what I think of that hard rind.  I do have an electric knife just in case.
> 
> Now it's way past my bed time, talk with you all much later.



Always trust your inner voice April.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Just leave it out of the fridge so that it comes up to room temperature.
> If you enjoy brie, you might also like camembert.
> 
> If you ever see the label _King Island _on cheeses make sure you try it.
> King Island is a windswept island in Bass Strait (between Tasmania and mainland Australia) and its cheeses are wonderful.



You're wrong DW.....the cheeses are not just wonderful they are the best. I've heard their beef is the best as well....makes sense.....best cows give the best milk which makes the best cheese.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Eeek! By the time a dairy cow has finished giving milk she's no longer prime beef.
The beef must be sourced from different breeds.

I've been to King Island as part of a Tassie tour. The fromagerie was wonderful and we watched the fairy penguins come in at night. 
Magic place.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 10, 2015)

Of course there's the old Christmas favourite, port and Stilton, as long as it's a Long Clawson Stilton, none of your Colston Bassett or Cropwell Bishop rubbish!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Stilton? Is that the cheese that looks and smells like a mummy's foot?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Stilton? Is that the cheese that looks and smells like a mummy's foot?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

DW, I am afraid to ask.. Do you have personal knowledge of the particular odour associated with mummies? Yikes. Lol.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm older than I look. :grin:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

DW, you certainly are! Lolololol


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok, taking notes, If I end up more constipated than usual, not sure that's possible, already need, (nevermind on that W me thinks waaaaaaay TMI,  ) anyhoo, I have a list of people to thank for my future suffering.  

Kings Island cheese you say?  I'll keep my eyes open for it.

*Note.... DW top of that list.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Wish I could eat lots of cheese...  Cholesterol issues preclude it..  sad...........


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2015)

Brie it and weep.  LOL!

View attachment 18526


View attachment 18525














;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

So yummy, April.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Stilton? Is that the cheese that looks and smells like a mummy's foot?



No, that's the Brie already referred to!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 10, 2015)

So, this really IS a wine and cheese thread?layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Someone, please quote me your reliable sources re mummy foot odour. Lol. I am far too young to have encountered one.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Well Shali, down here we actually have smell-o-vision and I watched a documentary on ancient Egypt. :grin:
Word of honour, that's how I know.

Actually I'm quoting an Englishman who made the observation when we were offered a taste of Stilton.
To this day, I have no idea what it tastes like but I do remember that it was fairly pungent.
My rule, if it smells bad, don't put it in your mouth. Parmesan is the only exception.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Well Shali, down here we actually have smell-o-vision and I watched a documentary on ancient Egypt. :grin:
> Word of honour, that's how I know.
> 
> Actually I'm quoting an Englishman who made the observation when we were offered a taste of Stilton.
> ...



Good rule and one I subscribe to as well.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, DW.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, I was going to ask you how you knew what a Mummy's foot smelled like... but I couldn't find an appropriate smiley.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

You could always try :saywhat: or :stirthepot: 

To which I could reply :dunno:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

If you haven't tried a cheddar with dill you haven't lived...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

Some goat cheeses are awful to my taste anyway, but a type called Humbolt Fog is delicious!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Some goat cheeses are awful to my taste anyway, but a type called Humbolt Fog is delicious!
> 
> View attachment 18571



Absolutely... We bought a small piece a few weeks ago at Whole Foods and enjoyed it VERY much.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

QS, that's exactly where I get my small piece of Fog...Whole Paycheck...errrr.. I mean Whole Foods, lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> QS, that's exactly where I get my small piece of Fog...Whole Paycheck...errrr.. I mean Whole Foods, lol.




I never had it before, but they had some out to sample and I loved it.. so we got a piece and a nice bottle of wine and really enjoyed our snack.. they have some really good paper thin crackers at WF that are perfect with cheese.. they don't interfere with the taste of the cheese.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

This is my new favorite wine..  Apothic red.  It's a blend and very smooth.. very fruity.. and not expensive.. you can get it at Walmart for $7.99   a great price for a really nice wine.   It comes in white too, but I don't drink white wine.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

The second glass of any wine tastes like what I think rat piss would taste like...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 12, 2015)

You're drinking them back to front. 
The second one is supposed to taste better than the first.
Switch the glasses.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Groan...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

DW. HaHaHaHaHa. Ralphy, she has you on this one!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

Sadly, our Ralphy has murdered his taste buds with all that Scottish gin.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ahhh, yes, gin, but it is good English gin, Beefeater, that excites my taste buds.  It is a refined taste that many aren't capable of developing, and there is a dollop of vermouth wine, so...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The second glass of any wine tastes like what I think rat piss would taste like...



Yes.. and to me Gin tastes like perfume..... Beer?  You can just pour that back in the mule.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

Vermouth tastes like diesel oil smells aagh, philistine Ralphy.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 12, 2015)

Shalimar, not Scottish gin if there is any, but Scotland is noted for it's whisky of which since it is made in different regions of  Scotland, has lots of different tastes, and is wonderful if you get the right one for you, particularly a single malt.
If you buy whiskey ( different spelling) then it's made in Ireland, and there are some good ones.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Now, I can't wait for my marvelous martini, only eight hours away...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Not to change the subject... but shouldn't we be seeing some other part of you by now..  Just how many toes are on that gnarly foot?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, oakapple, my mother introduced me to single malt. To date, I prefer,Glenfiddich. The only Irish whiskey I have sampled is Poteen. Wow! Intense, to say the least.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

QS, your request is my desire.  Surely the hand of a concert pianist, don't you think?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 12, 2015)

I see you have the hammer thumb, and short fingers, probably more likely the hands of a woodworker, hmmmm?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Shalimar, not Scottish gin if there is any, but Scotland is noted for it's whisky of which since it is made in different regions of  Scotland, has lots of different tastes, and is wonderful if you get the right one for you, particularly a single malt.
> If you buy whiskey ( different spelling) then it's made in Ireland, and there are some good ones.



I like most Scottish whiskies, except for one or two very boggie ones, can't remember the names. It seems to still be a trend here for people to be Scotch connoisseurs/collectors.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

But you should hear me play chopsticks!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sure if this video belongs here or in the bean thread, but you can decide.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually, Ralphy, that bendable thumb indicates flexibility, and several pianists that I know, including myself have your conical fingers, rather than the long tapered ones romantically portrayed in fiction.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

GROAN!  No, wait, double that groan...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

And, yes, they are excellent for peeling oranges...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

Perhaps also adept at stifling remarks? Lol eh Ralphy??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 12, 2015)

They are just here to serve...


----------



## Cookie (Jun 12, 2015)

In that case, perhaps you can serve us some wine and cheese, please?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes... and I think everyone is happy to see the foot gone.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 12, 2015)

It is right and proper to bury mummified feet. As quickly as possible.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> It is right and proper to bury mummified feet. As quickly as possible.



Ralphy is old, but I don't think he's mummified....................yet


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

QS, I am gathering the bandages and embalming fluid (gin), as we speak. Lol


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> QS, your request is my desire.  Surely the hand of a concert pianist, don't you think?



Little short skinny fingers mean something, I can't remember what.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

Send all excess Gin over here please.  Not fussy about brand.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ralphy is old, but I don't think he's mummified....................yet



:lofl: Oops. My mistake.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>



QS Dance.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY_DF2Af3LM


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

lol!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

OMG I remember Elaine's dance. Laughing now again! have some-


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

Love this RadishRose. Never heard the term before. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

Check this one out..  Found it a Whole Foods today... Looks intriguing doesn't it?  I have no idea what it tastes like, only that I love how it looks..  It's called Cahill's Porter Irish Cheddar..  Anyony familiar with this?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)

Not me, but does look intriguing


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll let you know how it is...  I also got a really good Double Cream Brie, Fromager d'Affinois,  Chaumes French cheese..  AND some Pate.. Fabrique Delice Country w/peppercorns  (pork liver, not goose)  A feast tonight with our favorite wine..   I have not tried any of these and look forward to it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

I dunno, how 'bout surf and turf instead?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2015)

QS, that cheese sounds positively decadent.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 13, 2015)

How was that cheese QuickSilver?  Looks very interesting.  Love most cheese except for Limburger.  Nothing more satisfiying than a nice bottle of wine, assortment of cheese, some fruit and a loaf of French bread.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2015)

When they call it Porter, are they talking about ale or wine I wonder?  It  looks a bit dubious to me, but I'll bet it's delicious.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2015)

Haven't had it yet... Just finished dinner... I'll let you know tomorrow..  Here's what I have found out

[h=3]Cahill's Irish Porter Cheddar[/h]Marion Cahill made Irish Plain Porter Cheese from pasteurised cow's milk and Guinness-brewer Porter since 1759. It is blended to create a visually dramatic mosaic pattern which is the most attractive part of the cheese other than its flavour. Irish Porter is a vegetarian cheese as the curds and whey are separated with vegetable rennet. 

The flavours of this brown waxed gourmet cheese are full, rich, tangy and chocolaty with a pungent finish. It goes perfect as the hors D’Oeuvre when sliced and served with salad. This cheese can also be served grilled. Pair Irish Porter with a chilled pint of Guinness stout or Irish porter.


Made from pasteurized cow's milk
Country of origin: Ireland
Region: Limerick
Family: Cheddar
Type: semi-hard, artisan
Texture: creamy and firm
Rind: waxed
Colour: brownish yellow
Flavour: full-flavored, tangy
Aroma: rich
Vegetarian: yes
Producers: Cahill's Farm Cheese
Synonyms: Cahill's Plain Porter Cheese


----------

